# My Build - 2.0T Stroker - EFR 7670 - Audi TTquattro



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

It's time to share with you what I do with my car recently 
Over the past few years, I was happy with my APR stage 3 + (GT 2871 for TT225) but finally I decided it was time for a change and more power.

This time the plan is that most of the things I want to do myself but let the professionals do what I can't do or do not feel too comfortable doing ;-) (block build/assembling , head build ).

I was able to rent a space in the workshop to have a chance that everything would go as smoothly as possible and to work comfortably .

So let's get started


Here is a car




































And heare are the specs for new setup :
**Turbocharging*
Borg Warner 7670 TS 1.05AR , APR intake mani w/ 76mm TB , FMIC - PTE 750 HP
**Block:*
-Bored to 83mm AMU block - Build by INA 
-Mahle Motorsport stroker pistons 9:1 CR
-2.0 TFSI crankshaft
-Pauter Rods rifle drilled
-Calico Coated Race Rod Bearing Set +.001" 
-Calico Coated Race Main Bearing Set +.001" 
-ARP Main Studs
-ARP Head Boltts
-Fluidampr Crank Pulley
-ARP Crank Damper Bolt 
-Timing Belt Gear Double Dowel Pin
**Head:*
-AEB w/ polished exhaust ports - build by IE
- IE Spring/Retainer Kit
- Ferrera Valves +1mm
- IE Street Cams IECVA2
**Timming*
-IE Manual Timing Belt Tensioner 
-Gates Racing 06A 1.8T Timing Belt
-ARP Cam Gear Bolt

That's it for main parts, there is too much for list, but everything will be shown in the pictures 


Some new parts .

Borg Warner EFR 7670 TS 1.05AR



























EFR 7670 vs GT 2871 

















2.0 FSI crankshaft









And more



























































































I started work on the car in November 2011.
Here is a photo report on the work progress ...









































































Some time later, my engine block is back from ''treatment'' 




























Time to do some more work ...



























































































That's it for now , for some time I'm waiting for Arnold to finish my turbo setup .
There is/was a lot more going on. But not quite on the 1.8T topic .
If you want to see, here is the link.
Although not in English but the pictures speak for themselves .
http://www.klubtt.pl/nasze-auta/9189.htm








:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice - thanks for sharing :thumbup:

Clean ride, choice components - can't wait to see how this finishes up... even the pics are well done


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Now that's what you call doing it right! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

looking forward to seeing this thing finished :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that's cool and will be fun as all hell, but...

get rid of the hydraulic tensioner. we all know they fail and have no true time frame of failure.:beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

SICK BUILD ! ! ! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

very nice home slick!
nice clean valve cover. i dig it. i live the simplicity of it.


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

watching this thread :beer:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

finally some EFR stuff 

looks sick.

what software?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks guys 





Vegeta Gti said:


> .........................
> 
> get rid of the hydraulic tensioner ..............


There is already installed IE Manual Tensioner :thumbup:





Rac_337 said:


> ........................
> 
> what software?


Still not fully decided. I thought to go with the Maestro, but it is much to learn. 
I need to done some serious research who could do a good costum tune for this car in Chicagoland area
It will definitely be 1000cc.
At the first start-up and break in period I will use my Eurodyne 630 cc w/ some tweaks ...




:beer::beer:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

I want that turbo!!


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome build, well done.

Put some dyno numbers up when its done!


----------



## OxfordA4 (Mar 20, 2012)

That may be the most beautiful cylinder head I've ever seen


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

For fueling I would talk to [email protected], they have some pretty interesting things going on. They're developing setups that delivers better fuel atomization w higher fuel rail pressures and nozzles that operate at really high pressures resulting in getting the benefits of direct injection and much better spool characteristics. If I had this turbo, I would go all out on the fueling system to take full advantage of it-very excited to see progress with a vw/audi with an efr:beer:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Still not fully decided. I thought to go with the Maestro, but it is much to learn.
> I need to done some serious research who could do a good costum tune for this car in Chicagoland area...


Thought about United?

http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/

http://unitedmotorsport.co.uk/


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

turbo2.24.1990 said:


> For fueling I would talk to [email protected], they have some pretty interesting things going on. They're developing setups that delivers better fuel atomization w higher fuel rail pressures and nozzles that operate at really high pressures resulting in getting the benefits of direct injection and much better spool characteristics. If I had this turbo, I would go all out on the fueling system to take full advantage of it-very excited to see progress with a vw/audi with an efr:beer:



That's interesting. I am sure I'll find out more on this topic ....:thumbup:





All_Euro said:


> Thought about United?


I've heard of them but in the Chicago area not many companies work with United 



:beer::beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

no expense spared on this build


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice to have an unlimited budget.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

tedgram said:


> Nice to have an unlimited budget.


LOL says the person with three audi's. Sale one, to mod the other.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Doing things right the first time around is usually cheaper than reworking your setup to get it right


----------



## contiman (Jun 28, 2009)

sick project


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 9, 2003)

*AEB Software choice*

Keep up the good work!

What software do you plan to be running using the AEB head?
I too have one and have yet to get it to work with resistors and GIAC X+.


----------



## contiman (Jun 28, 2009)

what exhaust manifold do you plan to use?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy crap dude, awesome build and goals, once its done you'll have to give me a ride  Good luck with the build, I'll make sure not to race you if I see you


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

What are your goals for the car? 
Plans? DD? 1/4? Autox? Road Course? Street killer?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

looking good opcorn:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> no expense spared on this build





tedgram said:


> Nice to have an unlimited budget.


I wish I did have not a limited budget  but there is always a limit. 





Dragonfly said:


> Keep up the good work!
> 
> What software do you plan to be running using the AEB head?
> I too have one and have yet to get it to work with resistors and GIAC X+.


With my old setup i have run Eurodyne 630cc w/ SAI and all that crap delete also Uni software can came w/ all that stuff deleted :thumbs up:





contiman said:


> what exhaust manifold do you plan to use?


Custom made tubular Twin Scroll manifold with two TiAL MV-S Wastegates . 
Arnold / Pag Parts is doing turbo setup .





l88m22vette said:


> Holy crap dude, awesome build and goals, once its done you'll have to give me a ride  Good luck with the build, I'll make sure not to race you if I see you


Hey Erick , Thanks man .Sure I'll give you a ride once i finish this thing up 




derekb727 said:


> What are your goals for the car?
> Plans? DD? 1/4? Autox? Road Course? Street killer?


Mainly it has to be DD/Street killer but several times a year , 1/4 mile and the race track .


Besides, thanks all for the good word


:beer::beer:


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Epic thread in the making. Keep with the updates.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Of course I'll be posting updates as soon as things go forward :thumbup:
I can't wait


----------



## Turkbo (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice project.

I would like to see some results from EFR 7670.

Do you have a pictures of your turbo manifold?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

What numbers are you expecting?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Not to be a dick but I wanna make sure. 

Is that the 7670 1.05 a/r non wastegated?


----------



## contiman (Jun 28, 2009)

efr twin scroll manifold from agtronic:

http://store.agtronicmotorsport.com/product_info.php?products_id=122


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Turkbo said:


> ..............
> 
> Do you have a pictures of your turbo manifold?


I wish.
As I wrote earlier, I do not have the exhaust manifold jet .
Waiting for this for a long time, a few weeks ago I got this picture .
Hope to see some progress soon .













derekb727 said:


> What numbers are you expecting?
> Not to be a dick but I wanna make sure.
> Is that the 7670 1.05 a/r non wastegated?


 I'm expecting 500-550 awhp w/ nice spool up due to 2.0L and TS setup ( I hope ;-) )
Yes you are right it is 1.05 AR i will fix that 





contiman said:


> efr twin scroll manifold from agtronic:
> 
> http://store.agtronicmotorsport.com/product_info.php?products_id=122


Yes, it is beautiful piece. I saw that mani some time ago 


:beer::beer:


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

NICE!!


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks man 
Sorry for late reply to your PM :beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

I just came


----------



## VOLKSGLI (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice Build:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for stealin' my ideas bruh  Just joking this is going to be one hell of a build and I am glad to see someone FINALLY use a B&W EFR on a transverse setup. I can't wait to see the dyno with the 1.06 a/r. What made you go with the 1.06a/r vs. the .92a/r both being twinscroll setups?


----------



## Grahams81 (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic build :thumbup: I'll be interested to see how the 7670 performs. I had one ordered for 6months but gave up in the end and took a 8374 that was in stock.....a bit silly but why not !!




deathmetalscottie said:


> Thanks for stealin' my ideas bruh  Just joking this is going to be one hell of a build and I am glad to see someone FINALLY use a B&W EFR on a transverse setup. I can't wait to see the dyno with the 1.06 a/r. What made you go with the 1.06a/r vs. the .92a/r both being twinscroll setups?


The 1.06A/R housing is for external w/g's - the smaller .92 one has an internal dual waste gate. 
I've opted for a 0.92 for my EFR8374....can't wait to see how it spools 
My is transverse also but with a sidewinder


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

I just cannot wait to see spool characteristics with these housings. I am aware of the specs I've just been waiting for a while to see someone run one of these on a 1.8T. Plus I have been lusting after a stroker build like this for years so this is exciting. 

On another note, that 8374 does seem a bit big...


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

Grahams81 said:


> The 1.06A/R housing is for external w/g's - the smaller .92 one has an internal dual waste gate.
> I've opted for a 0.92 for my EFR8374....can't wait to see how it spools
> My is transverse also but with a sidewinder


I just gave your build a look and OMG! I love Seat Leon's and that is going to be a beast on the track! I wish we got Seat here in North America


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

deathmetalscottie said:


> Thanks for stealin' my ideas bruh  Just joking this is going to be one hell of a build and I am glad to see someone FINALLY use a B&W EFR on a transverse setup. I can't wait to see the dyno with the 1.06 a/r. What made you go with the 1.06a/r vs. the .92a/r both being twinscroll setups?


My plan at the beginning was to go with 7064 but afrer 6 months of waiting for the turbo I gave up and went with 7670 because it was on stock (last year).
As a TS setup is more restrictive up top so you have to go with a larger AR compared to traditional setup
.92 AR TS should still be fine but I think a better solution for TS are 2 external WG. Maybe I'm a little conservative , i don't know 




Grahams81 said:


> Fantastic build :thumbup: I'll be interested to see how the 7670 performs. I had one ordered for 6months but gave up in the end and took a 8374 that was in stock.....a bit silly but why not !!


I saw your thread, also a great and advanced build :thumbup:
I am also very curious to see EFR 8374 in action. I am sure that the top end will be great , I wonder more about the bottom and how the internal WG will handle that setup .


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> .92 AR TS should still be fine but I think a better solution for TS are 2 external WG. Maybe I'm a little conservative , i don't know


When you build the manifold, you should definitely build with one big wastegate vs. two. From what I have heard on a couple of Evo forums, it's worth it, albeit, the piping would be more complex as you would have to fab two exits merging to one wastegate flange.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

In TT there is not too much space and it is better to squeeze in there 2 smaller WG vs one large. In this case WG would have to be at least 60 mm. 
Referring to what Arnold said , in TT firewall is 2 inches closer to the cylinder head than in the MKIV

You are right , in terms of the exit pipe but a inlet pipe will be more complicated because it must be divided inside and therefore will not be as compact.

Are there any advantages in terms of performance w/ one big vs 2 smaller WG ?


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

Nice parts and very nice set up you got there! I see that your locally. Where are you getting all your stuff done? I'm just curious?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks man 
First, I have rent a place to work in Mobile Digital ( Buffalo Grove) but they closed down operations at the end of January , for short while I have rent space in the Car Mania (Arlington Hts.)
At the end of February i tow a TT to my garage and since then don't done much waiting for some parts to be custom made ...


:beer:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> In TT there is not too much space and it is better to squeeze in there 2 smaller WG vs one large. In this case WG would have to be at least 60 mm.
> Referring to what Arnold said , in TT firewall is 2 inches closer to the cylinder head than in the MKIV
> 
> You are right , in terms of the exit pipe but a inlet pipe will be more complicated because it must be divided inside and therefore will not be as compact.
> ...


Ive been trying to find this post on an Evo forum I saw a couple of months ago. Apparently it gives better responce and really cleans everything up. Also less parts to break. but with space restrictions it might make it easier to use two. would you be venting to atmosphere or plumbing to the exhaust?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

deathmetalscottie said:


> ................................ would you be venting to atmosphere or plumbing to the exhaust?


I definitely will run return to the DP . Car will be DD 
External wastegate dump is cool at the beginning but with time becomes annoying 

:beer::beer:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

bah get a small muffler or two depending on the setup and you won't here 'em   Anyways, I've been searching for that specific post I read and I can't find it. However, in my search, I have found on a couple of other forums that most people say the performance benefits are negligable and the plumbing is a bit more complex. It's gonna be easier to do two WG's so go with that.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

deathmetalscottie said:


> bah get a small muffler or two depending on the setup and you won't here 'em


 LOL  



deathmetalscottie said:


> Anyways, I've been searching for that specific post I read and I can't find it. However, in my search, I have found on a couple of other forums that most people say the performance benefits are negligable and the plumbing is a bit more complex. It's gonna be easier to do two WG's so go with that.


 Thanks for your contribution I appreciate it :thumbup: 

:beer::beer:


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

really want to see this when its done....who did the machine work on your block??


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Issam ( INA Engineering) was responsible for building the engine block , but I do not know specifically with what machine shop he works.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

I am so torn between the EFR7064 and a GTX3071r. I all ready have a TS mani but its T3 so if I got with the EFR ill have to have it converted to T4. Its such a tough call cause all that extra money for the EFR and mani changes could go toward the AEB head upgrades. I cant wait to see what you get out of this as far as power and spool. I really wanted to get a TT to drop my 2.1L 20v in but ill have to stay with my Jetta for now. I want AWD ;p


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

EFR 7064 can be a great choice but GTX is also a good turbo
But still availability of EFR is ridiculous. Given this fact GTX may be a better choice. In addition, EFR is a much bigger physically making it necessary to custom-made the entire system .
Also I am not sure if T3 TS is a good choice for a 2.1l engine, to shine at the top end you need a turbo with a larger AR than 0.92 which in turn leads to external WG T4 TS in EFR case
It is difficult to decide, you need to think through all options considering the benefits and losses ;-)

As far as my build is , the last times there was some good progress made .

























































:beer::beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

mother of god that TS looks amazing


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

You weren't kidding, that snail is ****ing huge! Nice manifold :thumbup:


----------



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

Subbed! That is a effing enormous turbo! You could eat dinner on that thing. Im looking into doing a BT setup on a stroker kit soon too and definitely will need to see yours when its done. Ill be up near your area later this year hope to see it in person if we both got time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Well , physical size is big maybe similar to the GT40 but looking at the size of the wheels EFR7670 is something between 3076 and 3582. Actually it is very similar to the new GTX3576 .

AWDb5Dub - Sure, let me know when you're in my area :beer:


Thanks guys i like that mani too , cant wait to put all that stuff in my car


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

Om nom ****ing nom


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

looks like a great build, keep up the hard work.


----------



## Sayfer (Jul 30, 2012)

WOW  Great and complex build man . Hope we can meet some day and I can check out that TT  
Any update on the progress ?


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Nice build! In for power/spool results


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks guys :thumbup: 

As for my build , this is embarrassing but there is long time no progress :banghead::banghead: 
I'm still waiting for key components to be done . 
Probably will start to look around for a good Shrink


----------



## Sayfer (Jul 30, 2012)

That sucks man . Keeping my fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

I am pleased to report that some progress has been made 
There is still some work to do but what remains to be finished is much easier to do 

Divided inlet to the WG









Here with attached WG - Turbosmart Hyper-Gate 45










Further progress ...









...










Here you can see the final position and smart WG distance from the hot zone









Down Pipe ..










Of course, in the meantime I had to buy more parts 






























:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks f'ing awesome.

What fueling are you planning on running?


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

this build is incredible :thumbup:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks guys 

For fueling i will run Bosch 044 w/ IE Surge Tank . I was thinking Bosch 1000cc but now is more like i see Genesis II high pressure system in the future ;-)


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

love the manifold. I am as excited as a kid lying awake in bed waiting for Santa to bring presents to see this done.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## contiman (Jun 28, 2009)

good job!


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

deathmetalscottie said:


> love the manifold. I am as excited as a kid lying awake in bed waiting for Santa to bring presents to see this done.


A good comparison. I feel the same way. But nevertheless I don't know the child as patient as I am tho ;-)





Big_Tom said:


> opcorn:


:beer::beer::beer:







contiman said:


> good job!


Thanks man :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

interested to see the results from this...:thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> I am pleased to report that some progress has been made
> There is still some work to do but what remains to be finished is much easier to do
> 
> Divided inlet to the WG
> ...


i know i am a bit late to the rodeo but wouldn't it have been more beneficial to connect cylinders 1/3 and 2/4 instead of 1/4 and 3/2 correct me if i am mistaken


----------



## Grahams81 (May 10, 2011)

8vmonster said:


> i know i am a bit late to the rodeo but wouldn't it have been more beneficial to connect cylinders 1/3 and 2/4 instead of 1/4 and 3/2 correct me if i am mistaken


The pairing of the cylinders is to do with the firing order, 1-3-4-2 on our 4 cylinder. The reason you pair 1-4 & 2-3 together as they are the furthest away from each other in the firing order - this reduces the chance of the power pulses of exhaust gas flowing back into the cylinder and interfering with each other. 
Better Exhaust gas scavenging / lower in cylinder temps etc etc. 

Read up on Twin scroll theory, it's quite long winded but there are significant advantages. 

Why would you have paired 1/3 and 2/4 ???


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Grahams81 said:


> The pairing of the cylinders is to do with the firing order, 1-3-4-2 on our 4 cylinder. The reason you pair 1-4 & 2-3 together as they are the furthest away from each other in the firing order - this reduces the chance of the power pulses of exhaust gas flowing back into the cylinder and interfering with each other.
> Better Exhaust gas scavenging / lower in cylinder temps etc etc.
> 
> Read up on Twin scroll theory, it's quite long winded but there are significant advantages.
> ...


for the same reasoning you just gave me, i must be getting my information confused, i was under the impression you should pair the two that are doing the same thing together so that they would not interfere with each others pulses...it has been a while since i did my research on the whole twin scroll system so forgive me if i have the wrong info, very sweet build here though. :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i do have to hate on you for one thing though "exhaust manifold bolt access" you lucky bastard lol i cant get at 3 of my bolts without busting knuckles on damn near everything in the engine bay  (crappy high flow log design in my opinion)


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Back from dead
There is some progress but still not finished and I'm waiting for my stuff ...

















































:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

eek, that's gonna be a tight fit! (eh em, that's what she said)


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

deathmetalscottie said:


> ......... that's gonna be a tight fit! ..........


That was the plan 





TheZooKeeper said:


> Looks great!





[email protected] said:


> Looking good :thumbup:



Thanks


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

I absolutely in love with those lines on the turbo.
Did you make them custom or are they available somewhere 
(Talking about hard lines, and hardline to stainless braid)


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

All stuff are custom made sir


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

seriously wtf sexy build.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks man :thumbup:

Yeah , sexy and long-lasting 


:beer::beer:


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice to see someone from Chicago doing a bad ass build! Looking good!


----------



## 7thcavalier (Feb 10, 2013)

*The perfect build...*

Das ist so schone!! Ich muss das jezt fahren! 

That's the extent of my German. I have been patiently waiting for more feedback regarding shoving those beautiful EFR turbos into transverse 1.8t builds. I await with bated breath the outcome of this most perfect of endeavours, the car I've been dreaming of building for some time now, almost down to the bolt. 

Damnit, sir, you've beat me to it. Kudos!

To simplify for my less-learned' Volkswagon fahren lieben Freunde, dude, that's awesome!


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks :thumbup:

Hope so i can finally post an update soon 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgot about this:beer:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

any dyno sheet?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Not yet . 
I just got my long awaited parts this week . 

Oil and water lines 










Charge Pipe and TIP 










WG - Turbosmart Hyper Gate 45 






































Manifold 











..... and Pile of parts 











Just for comparison , EFR 7670 vs GT 2871 




















Hope to fire up this month . We will see


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty parts are shiny, and metallic


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Not using internally gated EFR??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

I wanted to try Twin Scroll setup  
I think 1.05 AR T4 divided will / maybe better up top for 2.0T than .92 AR T4 divided and I was not completely sold for the idea of internally gated TS . 
Besides they were in stock when I was buying  






Rod Ratio said:


> Pretty parts are shiny, and metallic


 :thumbup:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm glad he went with the larger a/r. The internal wastegates are actually really good with these from what I have seen but he's right in thinking he'll be a little choked up top. Plus, the internal gates make the turbine housing MASSIVE and this setup will be much more manageable in his bay. After all, he's driving a TT.

Sent from my JB 4.2.2 powered GSII.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

yea this is going to be sick... def turbo room is a problem on the TT, especially on a quattro. My 35R is tight.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

His build is really making me want to start my 7064 build. I have the turbo but no money to fund the rest of the project . Happens when you are getting married I guess...

Sent from my JB 4.2.2 powered GSII.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Subscribed. Mfft. God looks great


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

This definetley makes my pants tight; not gonna lie


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

looking good


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Great looking work/build!

One question about the wastegate setup... Are you concerned at all about the angle that the WG dump pipe meets up with the downpipe? Looks like the exhaust from the WG is going to hit the inside of the DP @ a 90deg angle. It could be the angle of the pictures not showing the true intersection angle though. For all I know about external WG setups, it may not matter in the real world.

How close are you to having this project complete or at least firing up the new engine for the first time?

Thank you and good luck!


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for your comments Folks :thumbup:

When it comes to WG setup , in this case the limited space is also a factor .
So I suspect that Arnold had his reasons to do it this way and I trust his judgment .
Like you mentioned, I also think it may not matter in the real world ..

As for the progress of the work ...
Recently, I have very limited time and while I waited for so long I do not want to work in a hurry now 
I work as I can and when I can 
There is some visible progress, and I think that I will be able to fire it up for the first time some time in the next two weeks .

So far, everything fits like a glove 
Everyone loves pictures so here are a few ...

New ceramic coating




















Wrapping stuff 











DP after wrapping and sealing ( DEI stuff before and after wrapp ).











And finally, the engine 




















I also did an additional heat shield above firewall .











That's all for now


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Man that is nice. :thumbup:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

In my best George Takei impression "Oh My"

Sent from my JB 4.2.2 powered GSII.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## DoratheKid (Jul 9, 2013)

*Inspiring build!*

This is what I call auto-erotic


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> As for the progress of the work ...
> Recently, I have very limited time and while I waited for so long I do not want to work in a hurry now
> I work as I can and when I can
> *There is some visible progress, and I think that I will be able to fire it up for the first time some time in the next two weeks .
> ...



2 weeks is over this weekend?!?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

How are you planning on controlling boost levels?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

great build, now put up a boat load of update pics!! :beer:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry for late reply guys , don't have much time lately to check out internet forums ;-)




derekb727 said:


> 2 weeks is over this weekend?!?


Damn , time is passing by too fast 
Unfortunately with my limited time i can do some work only 3 - 4 days per week for a couple hours , thats why progress is slow ...

Right now I'm not sure when I will fire up but it is going to happen sooner then later .





derekb727 said:


> How are you planning on controlling boost levels?


For now I will use just my Forge Unos MBC , in the future i see EBC but it is dependent on the final software requirements / capabilities .







carsluTT said:


> great build, now put up a boat load of update pics!! :beer:


Yes sir , there you have 

Some new parts 














































Work progress






















































































































































































































































That's it for now 
It's closer than farther but still a bit of work left to do 

:beer::beer:


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

Love it, very clean and professional looking. 

What radiator is your new one, wonder if it would fit my S3 seeing as the platform is virtually the same.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

I to am going to EFR my TT dying to see dyno #


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

"Oh my god that's the funky sh-t!"

What an epic build!

Keep on truckin you badass mofo 
:beer::thumbup:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks all for kind words
As for radiator , This is Valeo 3-row radiator .
I think it will fit to A3
Link for reference
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Engine/Cooling/ES2102240/


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

taverncustoms said:


> I to am going to EFR my TT dying to see dyno #


I'm in for power band and tq curve.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

err mah gerd it's in the car. I cannot wait to see the dyno graphs.


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great project you have here :thumbup::beer:
What size are your pipes to,and from the IC ?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

deathmetalscottie said:


> .................... I cannot wait to see the dyno graphs.


Me too :thumbup:






2fast4you2 said:


> Great project you have here :thumbup::beer:
> What size are your pipes to,and from the IC ?


Thanks :beer:

All pipes are 2.5 '' I have also replaced OEM MAP sensor pipe for real 2.5'' pipe .


----------



## mikey200615 (Jul 1, 2013)

some crazy money and man hours went into this build, just read the topic from start to finish, Really looking forward to the finished product and seeing a video of when its done


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Updates?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Well... 
Funny thing is when I had time to work on the car I was waiting and waiting for my parts . 
Now I have all the parts but I have no time :banghead:
Now days I can manage to work on my car only couple hours per week .
Progress is slow but i will get there eventually 

Some small update :

I find out that my IE surge tank will not fit where i wanted , so I have sold it and bought 034-one 





































Made mounting bracket for tank 



















Bracket additional support / mounting point 










And finally all mounted where I wanted



















At present, all the fuel lines are already connected and fuel pump power supply is done .

I need aditional fitings in my TIP , so i have take care of that 



















For now welding is done and pipe is painted wrinkle red , will paint like that all my visible metal pipes ....


That's it for now . Stay tuned


----------



## PRY4SNO (Aug 29, 2010)

Subscribed, awesome build so far.

Interested in dyno graphs after you get 'er running, as I've been eyeing up this turbo for my own stroker build.

opcorn:


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

.....f**kin setting a standard right there, beautiful work man, everything just perfect!!!! cant wait to see this thing run


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks guys :thumbup::beer:

Can't wait too to see dyno numbers ;-)

In the meantime some more progress pictures , its not alot but always something ...

All pipes are painted , I cant get that red to look real on the pictures but that's usual problem with that color




















Catch can setup and PCV are done and redy to go .











Additional aluminium heat shield ..











Some more engine shots ...





























Last of main things , connecting DP to the rest of my 42DD system .
I made translation piece by myself and have professional welder take care of the rest....





























Finally ....











And that's my oil pressure and oil temperature gauges setup .












Today I bought a gallon of G12, gallon of distilled water and new dipstick ... Getting ready for next steps eace:

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
Great Job :thumbup:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks great! Looking forward to seeing the graph from this thing. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

**** that looks good in the bay.

Sent from my JB 4.2.2 powered GSII.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks eace:

@Gulfstream -Saw yours track videos , nice driving skills man :thumbup:

Good news :SHE IS ALIVE !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLNCEmeYXrU


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I dig the video, made me laugh when you had the dude from star trak facepalming:laugh: My friends give me Sh*t when I use my torque wrench to put in my sparkplugs, nice to see someone else does that too:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Great video man! Can't wait to see the results of this combination.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

It started, now comes breakin and tuning. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations dude!

Nice tune in the background btw, Prodigy FTW!


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Still have to do wideband conversion , didn't want to do this before first fire up to eliminate unknown factors 
But yeah , I will start break-in period this weekend 




One-Eight GTI said:


> I dig the video, made me laugh when you had the dude from star trak facepalming:laugh: My friends give me Sh*t when I use my torque wrench to put in my sparkplugs, nice to see someone else does that too:thumbup:


Ha ha , Thanks 
I hear you man, why not use it if you own one :screwy:




[email protected] said:


> Great video man! Can't wait to see the results of this combination.


Thanks 




BH17DNB said:


> Congratulations dude!
> 
> Nice tune in the background btw, Prodigy FTW!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

that is sick!!!

opcorn:


----------



## kingREPTAR (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome build! Go get this beast dyno'd, curious about what the EFR 7670 will make on this setup! :beer::beer:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What spark plugs are you using ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Jesus just read this whole thread I'm afraid I will never live up to this
NICE

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Always have your torque wrenches calibrated lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLNCEmeYXrU


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Such a solid build.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Great build.

How come you don't run the Apr maf housing anymore?

I saw an old post from you with the apr maf housing and a 3.5" bpi flowstack and 9" long filter... Did that not work out?
I'm looking to do the same, so any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Gentlemen, thank you for all kind words . I apologise for not responding but I travel a lot lately and don't spend much time on internet 

As for technical questions




2fast4you2 said:


> What spark plugs are you using ?


Denso Iridium IK24 @ .025






Senater_Cache said:


> Great build.
> 
> How come you don't run the Apr maf housing anymore?
> 
> ...



Some time down in the road I have change APR software for Eurodyne 630 , that software requires S4 MAF so that's why APR MAF housing is gone ;-)

I still use 3.5" bpi flowstack but now with 8'' long Amsoil dry/nanofiber filter .











Finally car is one the road .
Need to spend more time driving to find eventual bugs before final tune.












Oh, not quite on the 1.8T topic but I have instal this










and that











This is the final result 








:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

Dyno results?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Not yet .
Project is on kind of side track due to my other stuff. 
I will update this thread for sure if something new came up :thumbup:


----------



## Akula Class (Feb 17, 2005)

Any update?


----------



## tutuur (Apr 11, 2013)

Curious too!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

This thread has been down for a while, but I'm curious to see your results if any new developments have been made


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks damned good!


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

At first Sorry for late reply .
Due to career change I travel for work a lot and even have been overseas for some time ..
Because my time limitation , project is in some kind hibernation state ;-)
Car is drivable and just pass emission test but I run low boost and performance wise it is comparable to my old stage ( GT2871r) so i still have some fun with it .
To complete, I need software, new WB ECU , reroute some wires for WB ECU and change some fueling components.
I also want to instal oil cooler before final tune .

For now I just work on small things when I have time to do that and collect new parts..


Some suspension work 






























Brakes, new pads and rotors resurfaced




















Decided to test Vibra Technics mounts 















































Made Wideband harness





























Put back my old Synapse with new o-rings and have delated stock EFR DV 






































And collect some more parts 

IE fuel rail , Turbosmart FPR w/ gauge 




























New timing belt setup










Thermostatic sandwich plate for oil cooler



















Some AN fittings 










As for oil cooler, decided to go with Setrab ProLine fanpack w/ Thermal Switch .
Plan to instal it in place where stock SMIC was on driver side..





































Some random shots 
































































.

.

.



Current plans are to leave it as is for winter and when spring comes, install all that parts and finally get it tuned :thumbup:


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## nate42 (Jun 5, 2010)

If you want to save yourself from wiring Link / Vi-Pec does a plugin ECU that connects to OEM socket. At least my tuner made quick progress with it and he was not familiar with the ECU. User interface and logging are superb, little tweaks are easy to DIY. Only problem that I've had is that cold idle is a bit bouncy at times. Probably more of an issue of my skills than the ECU :screwy:

Mine is early engine with narrowband lambda, this was sorted with 0-5V signal from external lambda gauge to ECU. It has built in MAP and doesn't use MAF.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for your input :thumbup:
I keep eye on this since it became available as a P&P for 1.8T .. It is very good option IMO, however price is bit high.
I'm also looking into other available P&P but have not decided yet


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Thanks for your input :thumbup:
> I keep eye on this since it became available as a P&P for 1.8T .. It is very good option IMO, however price is bit high.
> I'm also looking into other available P&P but have not decided yet


Check the videos here. Another (true) PnP ECU for the 1.8T (available very soon)!
http://youtube.com/user/ignitronecu


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks 
I've subscribed to your thread long time ago ;-)
Do you know any website with specs so i can educate myself and compare this to other available options ?


----------



## Sim (Jun 27, 2002)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Thanks
> I've subscribed to your thread long time ago ;-)
> Do you know any website with specs so i can educate myself and compare this to other available options ?


:thumbup:
The only public info avaiable about it can be found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6887186-Looking-for-info-on-self-tuning-with-Nefmoto-TunerPro-etc/page3


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Hoarded some more parts 
Planning to convert my PCV system to AN fittings and add additional vacuum source from intake manifold right after outlet port from Catch Tank 

Ford Motorcraft valve to replace stock ''Hockey Puck''










Bought some time ago 034 aluminium PCV valve 










Valve cover , block and Y fittings 










Some Aeroquip Socketless Hose, and fittings 










That's the way I'm planning to do my new PVC plumbing










Also, initial Oil Cooler mockup shows that I will need different fitting so i got it too




























Getting back to digital AFR gauge, for some reason analog display AFR does not work best for me, it's probably personal preference I guess..












eace:


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Hoarded some more parts
> Planning to convert my PCV system to AN fittings and add additional vacuum source from intake manifold right after outlet port from Catch Tank
> 
> Ford Motorcraft valve to replace stock ''Hockey Puck''
> ...


Looking at this setup eagerly. I need to do something like this to the wife's car and still keep the emissions and SAI system in place. This for sure will eliminate vacuum leaks and oil in places it doesn't need to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Bump for the Ford part number for the Puck replacement


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Part number is CX 1462 or CX 760 A

But I wouldn't actually call it ''Hockey Puck'' replacement because it is not working the same way.
It is just bigger one way valve.
IMO using this valve make sense in configurations with additional vacuum source ( intake manifold ) connected to outlet from catch tank.
In that configuration one way valve in TIP is necessary because when using ''Hockey Puck'', vacuum from manifold will just suck air from TIP..
Anyway, I had some time lately and have finished my new PCV setup.























































Installation was successful.  I have measured vacuum in catch tank at idle and it is pretty close to intake manifold vacuum .



eace: :beer:


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Anyway, I had some time lately and have finished my new PCV setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks clean :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice catchcan setup man, I really like the use of that valve  I hate how the stock hockeypuck forces you to have a 90* angle in the PCV hose, the Ford part makes it a lot easier.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you gents
I not gonna lie, saw that valve in your thread first so kudos for you Eric.

Also oil cooler is installed just need some time to select and upload pictures ;-)


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Part number is CX 1462 or CX 760 A
> 
> But I wouldn't actually call it ''Hockey Puck'' replacement because it is not working the same way.
> It is just bigger one way valve.
> ...



:heart::thumbup::heart:


----------



## DutchAudi (Oct 27, 2016)

Hate to be that guy.. but do you maybe have a dyno graph?
I'm very curious to see how the Twin Scroll performed when it comes to spool.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

No dyno numbers yet....:banghead:

In the mid year I finally decided what route to go and pull a trigger on AEM Infinity 6 





























3.5 BAR MAP sensor 











Ifinity vs OEM 











Had scheduled emissions testing date around december so i just wait out going forward with Infinity ..


In the meantime I have started with new fuel system ..
New injectors 











New lines and fittings . Going with ''black teflon'' Stainless Steel Braided w/ black polyurethane coating.











Already made a bracket for FPR and fuel filter, it will be mounted to power steering reservoir.



















And some lines ready for pressure test.. 











Also, finally came time to actually fix something.










So, bought some billet injectors seats and new o-rings ( for old injectors ;-) ) 




















Then having intake manifold on the table, could not pass up opportunity to upgrade to AN fittings :laugh:





























And there is always more 
S line / VR6 valance....









New axels... 









New LED bulbs for tail lights..










On this point it is hard to say when I will have dyno numbers as I work on my car only occasionally when i have time and more for pleasure than anything ;-)
I have a feeling that sometime in the middle of a Spring I may hit for a dyno tuning :thumbup:

Thats it for now Gents :beer::beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

What size injectors you go with??? Really like your bracket you made to hold fuel filter. Looks sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Injectors 1200cc Duouble Fogers, focusing right now on pump gas setup 

Bracket for fuel filter is actually Aeromotive piece , I just screw it all together :thumbup:


----------



## Kklingmann (May 31, 2015)

*Mounts*

Curious to your feedback on a comparison of the Vibra Technics mounts vs the DLI mounts. What made you make the change, and how do the two compare in your opinion?

Awesome build, BTW. I am working on an EFR7163 TS build for my '04 TTQ. Still a long, long way to go for me though...


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm just trying to find good compromise between daily and performance.
DLI mounts was great in performance category, vibration on idle not to bad but i just didn't like that transmission sound transfer during deceleration on gear. 
Vibra mounts definitely softer of course still some vibration on idle , different amplitude so I have feeling that I notice it more ( but no big deal ) , no transmission noise transfer ..
I will decide about keeping them or not after final tune, not sure yet how those mounts will handle full power.

Good luck with your build :thumbup: Do you have build thread somewhere ?


----------



## Kklingmann (May 31, 2015)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> I will decide about keeping them or not after final tune, not sure yet how those mounts will handle full power.
> 
> Good luck with your build :thumbup: Do you have build thread somewhere ?


Appreciate the feedback, thanks for your response.

No, unfortunately I don't have a build thread. I need to start one though as I have many decisions that I need to make and would appreciate feedback from the experts on this forum. I have mostly spent the last 18 months trolling this forum as well as some others to learn everything I can from others with significantly more experience than I have. I have used this forum to locate and purchase a lot of parts for my build. What the people on this forum have been able to accomplish from these 1.8T engines is astonishing, I can't say enough about how much I have learned and appreciate the contributions made by others on here. 

I am currently looking for a set of engine & transmission mounts, so if you are considering selling the DLI mounts please let me know. I have been trying to decide between the VF mounts, ECS mounts and the DLI mounts. Finding a used set in good condition for a great price would make that decision easier.

I hope to start a build thread soon, stay tuned....


----------

